# yellow line



## Brine (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, I mentioned in an earlier post why I quit using braid for the most part with the exception of around heavy grass primarily because unless you keep in constant contact with your bait, you won't feel a fish bite that takes the bait and doesn't swim off. I suspect the Yellow Braid is to make detecting a strike visually, that much easier. If I were fishing anything slow, I'd have flouro tied off on it tho.


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 7, 2010)

I use yeller line with a 3 foot floro leader on all my worm and jig fishing Have for yrs....I use braid for flippin and pitchin 65 pound Power Pro with 17 pound Vicious floro leader and I use 14 to 20 pound yeller stren for wormin with a 12 pound vicious floro leader....I use a double uni knot to attach leader to braid or mono and I have yet to have a knot break on me since i been using the double uni knot ....works for me.....I use the yeller line cause i can see it better I'm a line watcher and i can't tell ya over the years how many bites i have gotten and never felt the fish but seen the line twitch or move off in another direction Bass I would say pick a jig or worm up 99 percent of the time on the fall and thats when ya see the line twitch .... Oh I've set the hook many a time on a stump or limb too thats gonna happen sometimes :LOL2: but I've caught tons of fish I never felt also that if I didn't go ahead and set the hook I would have never caught them....
Yeller line really works good on the early morning and late afternoon bite when its really hard to see line.........Thats my opinion and I'm stickin too it  ........JIGGY

PS: there's a little secret to tying a double Uni knot that they don't tell ya on those knot tying videos and instructional links.......When ya get it tied and before ya go to cinch it down look at the knot and make sure the spirals ya tie inside your loops ya made aren't twisted or lapped over each other..... Then ya wet it good cause if ya don't you will burn the floro when ya cinch it down I always pull the 2 knots together in my mouth to make sure its good and wet  ...then cut the 2 tag ends off close to line and I always put a drop of super glue on the knot .....I guarantee if ya do that it won't break and always and I mean always add 1 more wrap inside yer loop with the braid than floro reason why braid has a tendency to slip when ya cinch it


----------

